# New Life Clothing



## shaking (21 Mar 2010)

I received a leaflet in the door from the above charity asking me to leave unwanted clothes out for collection.  I looked up their web address but it just shows that the name has been taken no site as of yet. Anyone heard of them? Wondering if I should just drop my clothes to SVDP


----------



## babaduck (21 Mar 2010)

*Don't touch them* - give your clothes to a registered charity directly such as Oxfam, the VdP or Barnardos.


----------



## Sue Ellen (21 Mar 2010)

There are a few different threads on these type of collection - see here for one of them.

I always go to either [broken link removed] or SVdeP.


----------



## Ardiff (16 Mar 2011)

Just got one of these today.

Website is registered by:
Registrant Name:ANTANAS KERGE
Registrant Organization:ANTANAS KERGE
Registrant Street1:210 PACE AVENUE
Registrant Street2:CLONEE
Registrant Street3:
Registrant CityUBLIN
Registrant Phone:+353.858464828

Email doesn't work. Site is hosted by: www.letshost.ie.

However they are a registered company: 472169
APARTMENT 9
ARD CLUAIN
MAIN STREET
CLONEE, DUBLIN 15
and filed a return 23/02/2010.

So a company set up, probably to get the domain name then just trading away. These people pretending to be charities really irk me.

I honestly wouldn't mind if they were honest. Fair play to them if they're making a profit from recycling clothes, or at least were giving some money to charity in an open way. Grrr.


----------



## RonanC (16 Mar 2011)

This "crowd" are not a charity! 

They have been set up as a Limited Company *trading for profit of the members only* and their Memo & Arts stipulate that they are *"exporters, importers, wholesalers and suppliers of clothing, garments and fashion goods of all kinds. To deal in jewellery, sports goods, bags, fancy goods, footwear, haberdashery items, gloves, hats, textile fabrics and apparel of all kinds"*


----------



## paddyp (31 Mar 2011)

They are around Roscommon today, same guy was here two weeks ago with a leaflet with a made up registered charity number on it.


----------



## Grizzly (31 Mar 2011)

shaking said:


> I received a leaflet in the door from the above charity


 
Mine is usually thrown in to my driveway as I keep my gates closed because they are too lazy to open them to drop the leaflet in my letter box.


----------



## SarahMc (31 Mar 2011)

There must be a lot of money in this business, with shops such as clearout.ie springing up in lots of towns.
There is a place for a new style 'rag and bone man' I suppose in these straitened times, but I wonder what happens the clothes and books, are they pulped and recycled?


----------



## Olympian (1 Apr 2011)

Exported for resale in eastern europe. 

[broken link removed]


----------

